# Bastin Champion 710



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a friend who recently got 4 birds from this bloodline (Bastin Champ 710)....I was wondering if anyone has heard of it and if so could share what they know about it. He said it came from a handler who got the Bastin from a handler named Curtis (dont know last name) who raced for 40 years or so somewhere out east....i know this isnt much info to work with but this is all he knew. Any info would be greatly appreicated.

Roy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

The best way to truly know is to try the out for yourself!


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

i agree with you, but there not my birds. He was just wondering what made 710 a champ, awards it won things like that. I too often wonder when i head about a famous bird what are the things it did that made it famous.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know if this is the Bastin Champion 710 but the guy had bastines and this one was number 710 I found this in a story from the Racing Pigeon Digest. 

"In 1974, I had a Marc Roosen pigeon, MAL 710, which won five state races from 100 to 300 miles in youngbirds, the first pick bird in all five races. Every race, 710 stayed out 10 to 20 minutes and still won. This is the best pigeon I ever owned. One year I flew widowhood with just one bird, 934. I put 12 birds in the widowhood loft and this bird, 934, was beating every one of them in every race, so I took the other 11 out of the loft and gave him the loft to himself. I sent him every week and every week he won the money in races from 100 to 500 miles. My wife Anne used to ship my birds for me. And every week, he would be sitting on the window sill sunning himself. Anne would go in there and say, 'Come on 934, come on," and the bird would walk into her hands.

Here's a link to the artical
http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/70


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks alot, either its the 710 in question or not its a pretty good story none the less...thanks again.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

You never know. But that was a great story.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Curtis bastins were around for some time. And people who have the line down from Curtis still call them that. Bastins like sions and stasserts are a old line more distance family group. To say pure bastins exsist today would be more a myth. But base line yes. Was this 710 bird a champ perhaps But that would be back aways. So today you have to look at what you are getting Bastins Was not known that much as speed birds But 150 200 mile and more they held there own. But hey people are still saying they breed sions And racing them so raise a few birds race them. DO NOT expect a big win as young birds Expect the need to cross the bird over to a newer line You might have a hidden jewel racing lets you see what you have


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know what Curtis bastins are but that is a cute story...and I believe it could happen...pigeons get attached to their owners and begin to know their ways and do accordlingly--fun story....c.hert


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

c.hert said:


> I don't know what Curtis bastins are but that is a cute story...and I believe it could happen...pigeons get attached to their owners and begin to know their ways and do accordlingly--fun story....c.hert


Bastins were the base line strain Raised by Bastin, Then curtis bought and raised bastins did well And the name curtis bastins came along They are an old line racing pigeon family. Charles Hietzman raised bastins as well. along with his sion family of birds. BUT agin they are a old line of birds


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you re lee for I was guessing they were some kind of a breed of pigeon when it really was people who bred this particular strain of pigeon and I sure hope I understood this right and it was named for the people who refined the racing pigeon. Interesting and I just bet names of particular line of pigeon can get into the multitudes all over the world this is interesting--very fine racing pigeons I imagine...c.hert


----------



## hilltop (Mar 18, 2011)

dont believe everything u hear,,, old familys xxxx new familys = LIQUID SMOKE ...and are WINNERS constantly....


----------



## BridgeLoft (Apr 23, 2014)

MAL 710 was a Roosen Van Spitael flown by Sam Lembo. It was not a Bastin. 710 was a chocolate(indigo) cock


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

The Bastins are beautiful pigeons. Many dfferent colors. I had a friend in Ohio back in the 80's who flew them very successfully. 
you might want to check out these site.

http://www.americanpigeonracing.com/
http://bastinpigeon.com/


----------

